# My Bloody Valentine...in 3D !!!!!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I saw this commerical on tv and was so excited that I had to share. My Bloody Valentine is coming out in 3D this month. http://www.mybloodyvalentinein3d.com/ When I was in elementary school, my parents went out for the evening with our neighbors and asked if I'd watch the neighbors kid. I'm home alone, channel surfing when this movie came on. Needless to say, it sucked me into the Horror genre, and is one of my fav's. Happy Haunting...and Happy New Year. :voorhees:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm anxiously awaiting this one just because it's in 3-D. I don't even care if the story ends up sucking due to the focus on the effects - I'm there.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Will all movie theaters carry the movie in 3-D? how can you find out which ones will.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

scareme said:


> Will all movie theaters carry the movie in 3-D? how can you find out which ones will.


 I think the 3D version will be showing in the bigger cities, and the 2D will show in all other places. I would just call your local theaters and inquire about the showing of this. I'm going to watch it in a iMax theater, can't wait! Good luck, and hope the 3D is close to you. :voorhees:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Heck, if I can sit through Captin EO just for the 3-D this will be awesome!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I do not think it is based on the size of the city, but the capabilities of the theater. Here in our area, one theater has the newer 3d technology and the others don't. One of the theaters that doesn't have 3d is supposed to be getting it. I am looking forward to this one coming out.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe almost all theaters will be playing this movie. I don't think you need any kind of technology to play a 3-d movie. Its all in how the film is shot that makes it 3-d not the projector. The Nightmare before Christmas in 3-d played in a lot of normal theaters across the country. I am looking forward to seeing this movie I cant wait its going to be fun. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here ya go....from 'wired.com'

"Unlike 3-D films of the 1950s, the new wave of 3-D pictures don't blur and they don't cause headaches. In basic terms, a 3-D film is shot in two frames -- one for the right eye and once for the left eye. The projector buffers the left and right streams and projects them in alternation at 144 frames per second, using a "triple flash" technique that shows each frame three times in order to smooth out the picture. *The RealD 3-D system also requires theaters to install a special silver screen to maintain the polarization of the image.*"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Based on the previews and info on this flick, I believe it will be complete and utter crap....but will give it a watch probably On Demand or HBO later.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Saw it today.
Some effects were good...others not so good.
A major problem is the clarity is so good that the mutilated bodies come off as kind of plastic. I think they should have dimmed the lighting or something.

Anyway, lots of blood and good for some giggles. Don't want to give any spoilers in case anybody is going to see it.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I saw it yesterday, and yes some of the gore was Obviously fake and it show because of the HD camera's they used while filming, i to be honest loved the movie, because many people don't get it completely, you also have to dig for some reason to explain some things and the movie doesn't give hints, it was implied you would understand, but many dont. i F***ing loved it, i would go see it again but im broke so i must wait for the DVD.... if your willing to think, go see it


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You know, EMU, I got the impression that most everybody in the the audience liked it. I don't know about you but I tried not to get hit by things flying out of the screen. LOL! My hubby even liked it and giggled a bunch after being startled or having something fly at him.

I think there are a lot of hard-core horror bugs out there that won't care for it but like I said before.....I am just a gal who likes to sit back with popcorn and watch people get killed in new and interesting ways.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I too got that impression, but if you go onto all the movie review websites they-re all saying how the movie relied on the 3D effects to scare the audience, when i think if it wasn't 3D i would have squirmed the same amount.. do you feel that way too? Anyone else's thoughts? I am actually on the hunt for a gas mask like the one in the movie, a little chain-saw and that mask and I would even wet myself!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I dunno, I probably wouldn't have jumped as much.

It is a 3-D movie, you have to put stuff in there specifically for 3-d effect or it would just be blah! It is a gimmick, and that is o.k. I wouldn't have expected anything else.

I am sure you will be able to find a gas-mask..they'll be online soon, I am sure! I'll be on the look-out for you.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha i found one on Ebay and many people were telling me to wait, but when they DO come out with one it will be flimsy and for costumes... thanks for keeping an eye open though!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just saw the movie tonight and I loved it. I screamed twice and ducked once. Felt like a fool for ducking, but wasn't expecting something, and my reflex is to duck when something comes flying towards my head. I think all horror movies should be done in 3-D now.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

EMU said:


> I too got that impression, but if you go onto all the movie review websites they-re all saying how the movie relied on the 3D effects to scare the audience, when i think if it wasn't 3D i would have squirmed the same amount.. do you feel that way too? Anyone else's thoughts? I am actually on the hunt for a gas mask like the one in the movie, a little chain-saw and that mask and I would even wet myself!


After starting this thread, I finally saw it and agree with EMU, it was actually more scarier than the original, due to the 3D...but then again, I really liked the original and have had it on dvd since it came out..it's just that with things flying out at you, it makes it a lil more scary. Now, I'm waiting for the new Friday the 13th !!!!!!!!! :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah, geez, I'm so sad about this news. I know Baker will be too.................

No sequel to that craptacular remake.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10250


----------

